# Three Stooges meet the Mummys



## pmirl

I used the Polar Lights Three Stooges kits, the Moebius Mummy kit and another Mummy kit which I can't recall the maker. The lights used were from Hobby Lobby. I got 5 of their "Flickering Candle" lights and wired them in. The flickering makes the fire look more natural. I got the statues from Ross.


----------



## pmirl

Here are more.


----------



## rtbeuke

Very Nice!


----------



## NTRPRZ

Darn nice! Congrats on a cool idea!
Jeff


----------



## pmirl

Thanks rtbeuke and Jeff. The Munsters are next!


----------



## John P

Brilliant idea!


----------



## pmirl

Thanks John!


----------



## aurora fan

This is great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SJF

That came out great. Fantastic job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## pmirl

Thanks Aurora Fan and Sean.


----------



## rhinooctopus

*3 Stooges*

I concur with everybody...Nice Concept!

Phil K


----------



## pmirl

Thanks Phil.


----------



## ChrisW

Great concept!


----------



## pmirl

Thanks Chris!


----------



## gmaiocco

Great concept and re-pose of the Aurora Mummy.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Love it! Nice work!

MMM


----------



## Rob P.

This is exceptional! Really nice kit bash idea and it all works great together!

Rob


----------



## Xenodyssey

I really like it. Thanks for adding the lighting effects photos. The lighting definitely adds to the atomosphere.


----------



## DarthSideous

Nice build, clean paint


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I was always a bigger fan of the Marx Bros. or Stan 'n' Ollie, but this is a great diorama. Beautiful work!


----------

